# Power inverter for sprinter



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey All. 
I'm looking to add a power inverter to my trucks. 
Need to handle:
1) lap top. 
2) 4-6 cordless battery charging. for she driving job to job. Make sure there fully charged 
3) occasionally 2-4 x's per year: Skill saw, dewalt emglow compressor, miter saw Full set of tools but no more then 1-2 tools running at a time. Of course I would have the truck idling. 

It's been a while since I've done something like this but remember using 1-2 gauge wires from battery to inverter. Also and inline circuit breaker (if I'm wording correctly). Also auto shut off so it leaves enough juice in the battery to start the truck. 
Also would I need a 2nd battery? Like a marine gel? or regular?

I have a couple of jobs lined up where power supply is a challenging and wanted to avoid getting a generator. 

Thank you in advance for the time. 

Yannis 
citydecksinc.com


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

# 3 makes things far more complicated.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Golden view said:


> # 3 makes things far more complicated.


ya think?? That's why I'm reaching out. Thanks. 

I did come across theinverterstor.com I think the 4000 or 5000w will overkill everything I'm looking for. Since we're friggin frozen over here I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 150W inverter in the truck that I can charge two batteries simultaneously with. Sure won't run a saw though...but that's why I have a 2000W inverter gas generator.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The compressor in particular will take some juice, unless it's a pancake style. A 2000/4000 peak inverter may even have trouble. Partly because of how many amps the battery and wiring can provide. A 700CCA battery is only providing 5000 watts at 7.2 volts, which is below the threshold where the inverter will shut down. A 2hp compressor will draw more than 5000 watts at startup. And the induction motor won't like a modified sine wave inverter very much. Circ, miter and jobsite table saws (all with universal motors) will do ok on that power though.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

A small inverter for the battery chargers and laptop, plus a generator for the other stuff will be far cheaper. Just your alternator upgrade will cost you close to the price of a generator.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have an 08 and have been thinking about a transition for over a year which would allow me to be 100% mobile. A small inverter mounted with a mechanical timer (hoping the DC isn't an issue) so that the chargers don't run on an on if I forget about them. For larger items is a Honda eu2000i inverter. 

have you found Sprinter-source.com yet? they have a ncv3 section with lots of info including a recent thread about adding on batteries and an inverter.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

An eu2000i also won't start a 15a compressor.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know if it will or not, but its rated at 2000W max. (16.7A) and 1600W rated (13.3A)
(fm the website). Would be nice to hear from someone with real world experience w/ a 15A rated air compressor and the eu2000i


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I have real world experience. It won't start it.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Also a Yamaha ef2800i, will start it only if you turn the compressor on right after turning the generator from eco to full speed, to catch it at no load and full throttle.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I don't know if it will or not, but its rated at 2000W max. (16.7A) and 1600W rated (13.3A)
> (fm the website). Would be nice to hear from someone with real world experience w/ a 15A rated air compressor and the eu2000i


I was toying with this idea for a while when I first got my diesel. From my research it appeared that the Honda eu2000i vs a comparable inverter setup would be much cheaper and more versatile while sacrificing a little space on my truck and the simplicity of the inverter. I almost always have power so the compressor issue isn't as important as charging batteries and running a saw.

I found a pretty solid video of a eu2000i and compressor here 




It says that you shouldn't run at peak for more than 30 minutes but that seems like a lot unless you're trying to run a framing crew off one.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I couldn't get that to work, even with no extension cord. Maybe like he did with no pressure to start, and at 80 degrees. But no way with pressure and 60 degrees.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I don't know if it will or not, but its rated at 2000W max. (16.7A) and 1600W rated (13.3A)
> (fm the website). Would be nice to hear from someone with real world experience w/ a 15A rated air compressor and the eu2000i


I'm also looking into an inverter setup. Seems like it would come in real handy. 


I have the Honda 2000i. I tried using it with my rolair 2.5 gallon oiled compressor and it wouldn't start it. The was in the summer too, so it was warm. 

I keep meaning to try it on my smaller compressor, to see what it will do.

Dave


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Another issue is idling with a newer diesel is not recommended for longer than 10 min. Unless you have a high idle feature it will cause problems with the egr valve, the idle needs to be about 1500 to keep the engine temps up near 180 deg. At low idle they don't generate enough heat like the older diesels did.

I don't know how long any battery would last with a 3k watt inverter.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

If you go the inverter route, make sure it's a pure sine wave unit, and not a modifies sine wave unit. The latter doesn't work well with rechargeable batteries and variable speed tools.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Pure sine is super expensive. Modified sine works well with most chargers. Milwaukee I know says so right in their manual. Second on the diesels bad for idling.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

My 2000w inverter will run my little dewalt compressor. Try starting with the tank valve open.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

rrk said:


> I don't know how long any battery would last with a 3k watt inverter.


When I priced it, I factored in a dedicated deep cycle battery. I need to find that thread, some of the guys on here had good info. I think Leo had a serious inverter setup.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

[http://www.google.com/imgres?sa=X&r...=2406&page=6&start=51&ndsp=9&ved=0CP0BEK0DMDQ


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

I've got a pair of Champion 2000W inverter generators. They pair together nicely to put out 3600W.

One single genny can charge a bunch of cordless tools. It will easily run 4 dewalt chargers. 
It will also run my Bosch table saw, festool router and track saw, and basically any other 15A tools that have a soft start. It'll also run my rolair JC10 reliably with no issue.

I do a lot of work building trails in the middle of the woods where there is no power...and I don't like carrying in 2 generators, but I figured out a way to run big tools without stalling the generator. For anything with a universal motor and no electronics, I hook them up to a router speed control, and slowly rev up the tool. Get's annoying if you constantly have to start/stop the tool, but works great for a circ saw.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I was chatting with theinverterstore.com
250.00 gets you 5000w inverter. I checked out the tools in my truck.
No problems with cordless chargers
Kapex or Makita miters and plunge saw all have soft start and run less then2000w. 
Mini Dewalt ts starts at 4500 then 2000.
Skill saw stars around 2200 drops to 1400.
Pancake p & c about1600.
Dewalt emglow probably not.
Grinders, jig saws radio is really nothing. 
Back up deep cycle marine battery w/ isolated switch to start truck incase alt doesnt fully charge. Truck would idle with throttle control. 
Won't run more then one power tool at time. For pinch it appears that 
The pure sine is the way to go but at 1000.00 for3000w is on their high side for me. 

it would work fine. The whole set up would be around 500.
I have all the wire conduit plugs switches etc in shop from we use day in day out. Not sold on it yet yet. Still thinking about. For sure will set up to keep cordless juiced. Were pretty thorough about charging while packing up from job to make sure there full when they go back im truck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I was chatting with theinverterstore.com 250.00 gets you 5000w inverter. I checked out the tools in my truck. No problems with cordless chargers Kapex or Makita miters and plunge saw all have soft start and run less then2000w. Mini Dewalt ts starts at 4500 then 2000. Skill saw stars around 2200 drops to 1400. Pancake p & c about1600. Dewalt emglow probably not. Grinders, jig saws radio is really nothing. Back up deep cycle marine battery w/ isolated switch to start truck incase alt doesnt fully charge. Truck would idle with throttle control. Won't run more then power tool at time. For pinch it appears that The pure sine US the way to go but at 1000.00 for3000w is on their high side for me. it would work fine. The whole set up would be around 500. I have all the wire conduit plugs switches etc in shop from we use day in day out. Not sold yet. Still thinking about. For sure will set up to keep cordless juiced. Were pretty thorough about charging while packing up from job to make sure there full when they go back im truck.


You may want to check your tools out on a modified sign wave inverter. Over on FOG there was a thread about the festools not working on that wave because if the MMC electronics. I looked into it and even bought the Garret's ready to go but it was gonna end up way more than a genny with same output and be much heavier. 

I have tried a lot of my stuff on a modified sign wave inverter and it was 50/50 on stuff that worked "normal" some of it made weird high pitched noises, some of it had erratic speed, some wouldn't even turn on and some of them the inverter would just beep at me even though I had not turned the tool on.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> You may want to check your tools out on a modified sign wave inverter. Over on FOG there was a thread about the festools not working on that wave because if the MMC electronics. I looked into it and even bought the Garret's ready to go but it was gonna end up way more than a genny with same output and be much heavier.
> 
> I have tried a lot of my stuff on a modified sign wave inverter and it was 50/50 on stuff that worked "normal" some of it made weird high pitched noises, some of it had erratic speed, some wouldn't even turn on and some of them the inverter would just beep at me even though I had not turned the tool on.


Yeh its always the Dam fussy festies. I seriously doubt ill ever use more then air and the skill saws. I mt bike and a buddy of mine was just granted about 6000 acres so we extend the trails. There's a lot lil bridges to build. So the fussy festie has no place. I was only thinking if im gonna do it then im gonna do it all the way.


----------



## GKanes (Feb 20, 2014)

I am working out a similar issue where I need to power various items for locksmithing from my E250. The complicated factor for me is the key machines. High draw, short usage time. I don't really want to start up a generator to spend 40 seconds making a key. Some key machines are AC/DC but they are about $600 more than the AC models and that $600 only solves the problem for that one device.

What I have learned so far:
If you go with a single battery solution you want a dual use, starting deep cycle battery.
Optima used to be well regarded, they have apparently slipped and now Odyssey seems to be the recommendation.
Pure Sine inverters are more expensive. How expensive are your tools? How long do you want them to last. If modified sine wave works, great. If not, it may not be a dramatic instant failure, it may just be that your tools wear out in 8 months.

What I don't know yet:
Will one Odyssey battery be sufficient, or do I need two?
Either way, will my stock alternator be sufficient?
If not, will an upgraded alternator solve the problem, or should I add a second alternator to charge the second battery?

Also, Ebay has some Pure Sine inverters that appear to be made by Accurate Tools. I can't find any reviews but they are _stupid_ cheap. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I run a 5k with 10k max wagan inverter in my bed box.
It's wired with 1/0 welding cable to 3 blue top optimas.









also upgraded my trucks alternator to an ambulance unit 215amp :thumbup:









I can run a TS, shop vac, and radio all at once:clap:

even ran a big rented floor scraper and a set of halogens for a 3hr job

Only have to crank my truck for super extended run times.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh and one more thing..... These guys are the bomb!

http://www.donrowe.com/Default.asp

Its where I bought from.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

what's the story with the engine Aaron? Thx for the info-are you using the "pro" line? http://www.donrowe.com/Wagan-5000-Pro-Line-Power-Inverter-p/wag5000c.htm


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

No it's not a pro model, but I've had it for a few yrs (maybe 4?) and not had any issue.

The engine is a long story, a passion of mine, but not worth derailing CityDecks thread :thumbsup:


----------

